# can't find my ps command



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't seem to find it. I may have lost it, or didn't have it at all. I know that I have to type the whole path for the ls command. /var/hack/bin/ls to get it to work. I have looked for the ps, but I can't find it. Is there somewhere that I can download it, or can someone post it here or pm me with it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybee it fell under the keyboard.

Look in /usr/bin or sbin


----------



## Kevin Clark (Jul 4, 2003)

I looked in sbin and its not there. I don't have a /usr directory.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you are tel-netting into a TiVo, you might have better luck over in the "TiVo Underground" If you are booting a Linux CD then your image is not complete or corrupt.


----------

